# What's the best RAM?



## Philthy1 (Oct 11, 2006)

I need a new 512mb RAM with 1 gig because I currently have a 256 mb RAM and was told it's too low for WinXP. I have A Dell. My motherboard ID is <DMI> and my mobo name is Dell Dimension 2400. My current RAM info is:
bus type DDR SDRAM
bus width 64-bit
real clock 133 MHz
effective clock 267 MHz
bandwidth 2133 MB/s

Can anyone tell me the best RAM to buy and who may have the best deals? I would appreciate it. Enjoy your day.
Philthy1


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Any of these will work well in your Dell Dimension 2400.

In order of quality, slowest to fastest....
Kingston 512MB 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 333 (PC 2700) $54
OCZ Value Series 512MB 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 400 (PC 3200) $54
CORSAIR ValueSelect 512MB 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 400 (PC 3200) $55
Kingston HyperX 512MB 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 433 (PC 3500) $55
Crucial Technology Ballistix 512MB 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 500 (PC 4000) $75


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

DDR 266 PC2100 is the fastest RAM your computer can take. Any faster, and it will just run at lower speeds.

One of these will definatley make an improvement (256 MB is OK for XP, but it will be rather slow), and 2 of these will make a very noticable difference.

This: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820145024
Or: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820141472

If you get two, make sure you get two of the same.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Tech Specs


Package Type Logical Type 
184-pin DIMM 128x64 
Speed Description 
PC3200 / 400 MHz Non-Parity, Unbuffered 
Units Required System Type 
1 Desktop/PC


----------

